# FlatTop Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

FlatTop Shooter is cutout from 1/4 inch thickness Baltic Birch Plywood.

The two holes have each a section of tube through it and this held in place by a slight grove on the side that faces the shooter and the two edges also have a small pocket notched to further secure the holding tubes. The yellow tube is centered and it functions as a shooting tube protector so the tube that goes over the top does not touch the edge of the wood causing wear on the shooting tube.

Check out the Pictorial View: http://s1127.photobucket.com/albums/l633/pfshooter/


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Darrell, I have been thinking about a flat top shooter with slots. Here is a sketch of the Idea. The slots would be sized for a single band per side. I need your expertise in small slingshots though. What do you think? -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was bored . . .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Hey Darrell, I have been thinking about a flat top shooter with slots. Here is a sketch of the Idea. The slots would be sized for a single band per side. I need your expertise in small slingshots though. What do you think? -- Tex-Shooter


That would make a Terrific FlatBand Shooter. I guess we never really get done so I will think on that one too.

Thanks for sharing Tex.

Check out the closeup Pictorial Views: http://s1127.photobucket.com/albums/l633/pfshooter/


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I was bored . . .


Wow, that is Nice.

Thank You


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Down loaded the PDF for the future thanks for sharing Darrell

@Tex that's an interesting idea you have there,will it be like easy on bands with the slots?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

here is Tex design in PDF

View attachment TEX-FlatTop.pdf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the template, soon I'll have one with these measures, today I have been practicing "bareback" and am improving, I have much precision to 5 meters.I am no longer so afraid to hit me with the fingers, the position of the flatband is fundamental.A greeting


----------

